# Pro team water bottle collection



## Sunnyspain (28 Jul 2009)

Free to anybody who pays for postage or collects-approx 700-800 genuine proteam water bottles from the last 10 years. All the main teams & many smaller european pro teams. bottles from Pantani, Indurain, Rominger, Contador from this year's tour, etc...


----------



## Young Un (28 Jul 2009)

Where are they?


----------



## mr-marty-martin (28 Jul 2009)

if there usable then i'll take them, and pay for postage, let me no... could mean never having to look like a cheap skate again and chuck your bottles 

thats if young un isnt intrested in them?


----------



## Young Un (28 Jul 2009)

mr-marty-martin said:


> if there usable then i'll take them, and pay for postage, let me no... could mean never having to look like a cheap skate again and chuck your bottles
> 
> thats if young un isnt intrested in them?



I'm not interested in all 700

Feel free Marty


----------



## Sunnyspain (29 Jul 2009)

Bilbao - north Spain


----------



## Sunnyspain (29 Jul 2009)

Yeah you can be just like the pros-throw the bottle away after use, they'll be plenty left for the next rides.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (29 Jul 2009)

spain, thats a shame, p&p will probalys be stupidly high...


----------



## Garryboy (30 Jul 2009)

i'm interested i taking a 4. if you could let me know the postage cost to scotland. can pay by paypal


----------



## Will1985 (30 Jul 2009)

Roadtrip anyone? Not sure what the customs guys on the Spanish border would say about a car stuffed with 700 empty bidons!


----------



## HeartAttack (30 Jul 2009)

I'd actually say it would probably be better if a few got together and split the postage and shared the bottles out between them, I'd certainly be interested in a deal like this.

But and sorry if I sound sceptical, have you any pictures of them all together, just I'd want to be sure if I was sending money overseas that there was a chance I wasn't going to be bent over, nothing personal I hope you understand


----------



## Young Un (31 Jul 2009)

I may be interested in a deal like this aswell.


----------



## dudi (31 Jul 2009)

me too, i get through bottles at an alarming rate. I'm certainly interested in a portion of these...


----------



## Radius (31 Jul 2009)

Yeah I could do with a few more bottles as well! We should get together to sort this.


----------



## dudi (1 Aug 2009)

I'd be happy to sort it out - I'll contact and try and figure out shipping costs.
Would then just need to split it down between participants, add in shipping once in Britain, and get it all divvied out.


----------



## iLB (1 Aug 2009)

i'll take a punt on some of these too...


----------



## dudi (1 Aug 2009)

I've sent a PM to sunnyspain - hopefully we'll be able to get an idea of how much the shipping would cost.
will keep you posted.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (2 Aug 2009)

well i was one of the first in the que , i'd take about 50, and obviusly pay whatever the postage costs...


----------



## mr-marty-martin (2 Aug 2009)

so if a deal came off what would the score be btw, need to be local to whoever recieves the main batch, or some one get the main batch, and uppon postage payments of over members sends there bottles out to them?

if that made sense...lol


----------



## Will1985 (2 Aug 2009)

mr-marty-martin said:


> could mean never having to look like a cheap skate again and chuck your bottles


You're kidding right? The pros throw them because they know a fan will pick them up. If you chuck them you're effectively littering/polluting the countryside, and giving cyclists a bad name.


----------



## aJohnson (2 Aug 2009)

Interested...


----------



## -walsh- (2 Aug 2009)

im interested too.


----------



## dudi (2 Aug 2009)

i guess it would be easier if they get delivered to one person then get divided up and posted on/collected to whoever participates. i am happy to act as that central point - i'm about to move house so will have a tidy garage to keep them in... lol.

I would think that once we know the total cost of shipping then people could buy a 'share' for a relative portion of the costs.

I would probably want no more than 50.

still waiting on more info from sunnyspain


----------



## longers (2 Aug 2009)

Sounds sensible Dudi, I'd be interested dependant on cost.


----------



## Young Un (2 Aug 2009)

If I've counted right there are 11 of us interested? That means, wiht 700 bottles, 63 each give or take a few, sounds good to me.


----------



## HeartAttack (2 Aug 2009)

Well if this does come off, and i say IF as lack on communication from sunnyspain after requesting pics/proof of bottles does ring a few bells. Anyway fingers crossed


----------



## l4dva (2 Aug 2009)

I might get involved with that too actually, id only want about 10 though. No more than that.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (2 Aug 2009)

i allways go back for ma bottles after races once av chucked them, but sometimes they get lost, so no risk...


----------



## lordjenks (2 Aug 2009)

i would be intrested in a few (10ish) bottles too.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (2 Aug 2009)

jst thinking lads, should we set a certain amount of poeple to be in on the deal, as if loads and loads want them its not going to be worth it, or the hassle...


----------



## iLB (2 Aug 2009)

mr-marty-martin said:


> jst thinking lads, should we set a certain amount of poeple *to be in on the deal, *as if loads and loads want them its not going to be worth it, or the hassle...



you're making this sound all shady now... 
who cares how many people fancy it, there are so many bottles you're going to get loads anyway, plus we still don't have proof they all exist as described so


----------



## dudi (2 Aug 2009)

even if there were a hundred in on it, we'd still get 7 or 8 each for just the cost of postage...


----------



## dudi (5 Aug 2009)

Still nowt back from sunnyspain boys and girls.
looks like this one is probably out of the window.


----------



## 02GF74 (25 Aug 2009)

maybe the original seller lots his bottle?


----------



## montage (27 Aug 2009)

dudi said:


> Still nowt back from sunnyspain boys and girls.
> looks like this one is probably out of the window.




I think he bottled it.


----------



## mangaman (27 Aug 2009)

HeartAttack said:


> But and sorry if I sound sceptical, have you any pictures of them all together, just I'd want to be sure if I was sending money overseas that there was a chance I wasn't going to be bent over, nothing personal I hope you understand



Sorry to be cdeptical too but where are these from?

I was watching the Vuelat a Murcia about 4 years sgo and Jan Ullrich threw a bottle almost straight at me.

After a brief tustle with some random Germans I secured it.

It was a T Mobile bottle with a squiggle on it. I guess for the soigneurs the squiggle told them it was for Jan but for me it was a Bidon from T-mobile that no-onr believed belongrs to Jan

Unless all these riders have personally donated signed Bidons with photos of them doing it I wouldn't touch them.

Sorry, but it seems a very simple scam


----------



## Sunnyspain (2 Sep 2009)

Hi, sorry for no reply-been on holiday. Collection now increased by another 4 picked up at Vuelta Burgos. For the doubters-YES they exist (ask my wife!!!) at present they are in my garage taking up too much space-if any of you have ever used IKEA & know the blue bags you buy to take stuff home-well imaginge 5 of them crammed full & you've got the picture. So, anybody interested? I have no idea how much 5 bags would cost to send to uk. Not heavy, just bulky. Anybody passing on route to the Bilbao-Portsmouth ferry with a car/van would be welcome to collect.


----------



## Sunnyspain (2 Sep 2009)

Hi, no scam-not signed & donated-just used & chucked. I'm giving free-no cash no hassle, just want my garage space back. If you don't believe you're welcome to come & see for yourself-& take a couple of hundred home with you.


----------



## Sunnyspain (2 Sep 2009)

montage said:


> I think he bottled it.



No bottle-just holiday. all still here waiting for a good home.


----------



## Sunnyspain (2 Sep 2009)

mangaman said:


> Sorry to be cdeptical too but where are these from?
> 
> I was watching the Vuelat a Murcia about 4 years sgo and Jan Ullrich threw a bottle almost straight at me.
> 
> ...



I have plenty with squiggles-denote which are water & which are energy drink or mineral mix,etc. Very few are made up for individual riders-then they usually have the name (some of the collection do-nobody super famous) or initials on. Many teams use coloured dots to denote what's in the bottles so lots of them have this on the tops.


----------



## Sunnyspain (2 Sep 2009)

dudi said:


> Still nowt back from sunnyspain boys and girls.
> looks like this one is probably out of the window.



Sorry, been on holiday (in non-sunny uk). Bottles still clogging up garage & annoying my wife.


----------



## Young Un (2 Sep 2009)

Anyway you can post some pics of them?


----------



## Sunnyspain (2 Sep 2009)

HeartAttack said:


> Well if this does come off, and i say IF as lack on communication from sunnyspain after requesting pics/proof of bottles does ring a few bells. Anyway fingers crossed



Sorry heart attack but I'm not into wasting time on photos of bottles-I spent enough time & energy collecting them. If you want them they're available-if you don't no problem. I just hope somebody does. repeat-NO CHARGE-I'm not after money, just want to clear the garage floor. & get my wife off my back.


----------



## iLB (2 Sep 2009)

photo please...


----------



## mr-marty-martin (2 Sep 2009)

c'mon m8 its only a photo, its going to cost alot of cash in postage so its not like its going to be for free is it...


----------



## l4dva (3 Sep 2009)

Sunnyspain said:


> Sorry heart attack but I'm not into wasting time on photos of bottles




Just the one photo of the lot would do, no need to take pics of each bottle


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

Sunnyspain said:


> Sorry heart attack but I'm not into wasting time on photos of bottles-I spent enough time & energy collecting them. If you want them they're available-if you don't no problem. I just hope somebody does. repeat-NO CHARGE-I'm not after money, just want to clear the garage floor. & get my wife off my back.



come on folks let's play nice, Sunnyspain this a remarkably generous offer. Could we whip together and arrange a courier/shipper to collect them all? They'd turn up, package and transport them, we just need an idea of volume?


----------



## 4F (3 Sep 2009)

Working in the transport industry I could sort something out with regards to transport for probably not a lot of money and will make enquiries as to potential cost for moving them as 1 lot back to the UK. The advantage here is that I could hold in our warehouse and then despatch to people as required. Will revert


----------



## mr-marty-martin (3 Sep 2009)

yeah we realise its a great offer butyou cant be to carefull these days, a pic of all the bottles ( jst 1 pic, not all them sepretly ) will make sure were not getting jipped off.


----------



## 4F (4 Sep 2009)

Initial enquiries are that for 1 pallet space back to UK would be GBP 160.00 so based on 800 bottles GBP 0.20 each to UK


----------



## HeartAttack (4 Sep 2009)

well I see this thread is back again, OK SS was away on holiday but no pictures or anything other than a quick post, I'd like to say I'm in but I think its a scam at his end, free or not we'd be spending our money on something we haven't seen, and to be honest I'd also like to know where he managed to collect 800 bottles as I can't see short of nicking them you can't collect that many at the side of the road following the tours.

When something seems too good to be true it normally is and this doesn't ring right, so I'm out unless these land over here and then maybe, but I'm not that desperate for bottles


----------



## Sunnyspain (7 Sep 2009)

HeartAttack said:


> well I see this thread is back again, OK SS was away on holiday but no pictures or anything other than a quick post, I'd like to say I'm in but I think its a scam at his end, free or not we'd be spending our money on something we haven't seen, and to be honest I'd also like to know where he managed to collect 800 bottles as I can't see short of nicking them you can't collect that many at the side of the road following the tours.
> 
> When something seems too good to be true it normally is and this doesn't ring right, so I'm out unless these land over here and then maybe, but I'm not that desperate for bottles



My, you really must have been bitten badly in the past-you are so cynical. Yes it's easy to collect that many bottles-I live in the Basque area of Spain where cycling is the No1 sport (Samu Sanchez lives a few doors away). As an ex racer & still rider I use the races as an excuse for a ride-I ride to the race, watch the race, collect the disgarded bottles & ride home. Multiply by the number of races per year over here (dozens in my area-too many to attend all) & by the number of years I've been here (20) & you can see how easy it is to collect so many. I only collect as many as I can carry back home by bike, which limits me a lot (thank goodness says my wife).
I went to the tour in Cataluña & collected 18 bottles in one day, tour of the Basque country I went to 4 stages & collected loads of bottles,etc, etc-some I'm using, some have already been sent to racing friends in UK-BUT THAT STILL LEAVES ME WITH 5 HUGE BAGS FULL TO DISPOSE OF.

I will be more than happy to ship the lot to you-then see what your wife says.


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2009)

How desperate do you have to be to want a secondhand bidon which has been flung into the undergrowth at high speed? They're not that expensive and they last me a long time.
Que sera though


----------



## Sunnyspain (7 Sep 2009)

*photos*

photo


----------



## Sunnyspain (7 Sep 2009)

*photo*

photo


----------



## Sunnyspain (7 Sep 2009)

Heart Attack-over to my cynical friend.


----------



## Speck (7 Sep 2009)

Sunnyspain said:


> photo



I was in IKEA yesterday and didn't see any bottles


----------



## Sysagent (7 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I'd be up for being part of the deal in these bottles if we are doing some kind of split for the shipping of them?

Keep me informed please

Sys


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Sep 2009)

Apologise you cynics you. And in Ikea bags no less.


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Sep 2009)

I have thought of a better solution. Can we not send ilovebikes and Radius down to Spain for a weekly return Mouseketeer jaunt and they can bring them back tied to their backs?


----------



## MacB (7 Sep 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Apologise you cynics you. And in Ikea bags no less.



those Ikea bags are superb, we've got 4 and I've used them for all sorts, all the way to taking rubble to the tip.

Well I'm up for splitting this, 4F arranges collection and then ships out at this end. We all have to agree that, regardless, we split cost equally, 4F can't be out of pocket.


----------



## Landslide (7 Sep 2009)




----------



## HeartAttack (7 Sep 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Apologise you cynics you. And in Ikea bags no less.



Yep I was wrong, but lets face it a newbie comes here and posts up offering free stuff and then you wait a month for the next post, I was wrong but so many scams about and originating from mainland Europe we all have to be careful.

All that said I'm out of the deal just bought 20 brand new bottles for 50p each delivered


----------



## Panter (8 Sep 2009)

I'm happy to take a punt, let me know if someones kind enough to organise something.


----------



## Young Un (8 Sep 2009)

I've joined a shop team and so get bottles from there, so I'm out.


----------



## mr Mag00 (8 Sep 2009)

heart attack, a link please?


----------



## Radius (8 Sep 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> I have thought of a better solution. Can we not send ilovebikes and Radius down to Spain for a weekly return Mouseketeer jaunt and they can bring them back tied to their backs?



Yay, holiday!


----------



## PpPete (8 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> Well I'm up for splitting this, 4F arranges collection and then ships out at this end. We all have to agree that, regardless, we split cost equally, 4F can't be out of pocket.



+1
I'm up for at least a dozen - random team selection, whatever comes out of the hat.


----------



## 4F (8 Sep 2009)

If there is enough interest certainly I have no problem in arranging it.


----------



## l4dva (8 Sep 2009)

I'd take a few of these if they get shipped over, but I'd only want about 10 no more than that


----------



## longers (8 Sep 2009)

I'm still keen for some of these.

If it ends up quite pricey per person ie not many people splitting the cost then I'd pull out but will look out for further details.


----------



## Joe24 (8 Sep 2009)

Shouldnt there be a list going?
Everyone is saying they want some, but theres been no numbers taken.

deary me
Wheres the organisation


----------



## mr-marty-martin (9 Sep 2009)

im out, joined a new race team and we get sponsership of high 5, so we get there bottles for nout and have to use them...


----------



## Jonathan M (9 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Roadtrip anyone? Not sure what the customs guys on the Spanish border would say about a car stuffed with 700 empty bidons!




I'm sure customs would probably say something like "Bend over..." before you hear the snap of the rubber gloves.


----------



## Sunnyspain (22 Sep 2009)

Hi, nobody going to get organised & take this lot off my hands? What about a club with loads of juniors? They'd love to use the bottles Pantani, Rominger,Contador, Armstrong,Valverde, etc used.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (24 Sep 2009)

"They'd love to use the bottles Pantani, Rominger,Contador, Armstrong,Valverde, etc used. "

not realy, it wont match there bikes


----------



## Panter (24 Sep 2009)

Sunnyspain said:


> Hi, nobody going to get organised & take this lot off my hands? What about a club with loads of juniors? They'd love to use the bottles Pantani, Rominger,Contador, Armstrong,Valverde, etc used.



As I say, I'm in, but only if someone can arrange a courier.


----------



## Sunnyspain (2 Nov 2009)

Hi, I need someone to take these off my hands!!! Please.


----------



## mr Mag00 (2 Nov 2009)

recycle them, they would make a number of fleeces


----------



## dudi (8 Nov 2009)

Well, I didnt spot this one come back into circulation... must have been busier than I thought..
am still up for this as could do with some more bottles already, what's the score now?


----------



## Sunnyspain (12 Nov 2009)

Help!!! My wife is beggining to get a bit impatient-anybody want me to stick these in a big box (or 5) & send them. Postage only.

Or come & collect, will show you the roads around here for some winter training rides at the same time if you like. We have a cottage in the mountains we lend (FOC) to friends for training camp weeks or long weekends. Lots of lovely roads with zero traffice, long climbs, great views, etc. 

Come & get these bottles.
Just rebuilt a bike so taken 2 out of the bags-now only 698 left.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Nov 2009)

Sunnyspain!

Sounds like your wife has got the upper hand.

Either that or you're losing your bottle! 

Where abouts are you? I'm sure there are a few here who wouldn't mind renting your premises out for a week or so, me included. Have you any details?

I'm possibly looking for a week in early March.


----------



## Sunnyspain (13 Nov 2009)

Hi, wife getting stronger daily-not good. I need to get rid of these b......dy bottles.

Cottage is in the hills in the North of Spain-approx 100kms from the Santander or Bilbao ferry ports (sailings from Portsmouth & Plymouth) or airports (cheap flights to Bilbao with Easyjet, Santander with Ryanair). It sleeps 6 & has wonderful routes all around for road bikers & MTBs. The cottage is fully equipped & the garage has a basic workshop with all you need for running repairs to bikes-including basic spares. All you need to take is fresh food supplies. 

Garage takes 2 cars & bikes or 1 van & car & less bikes!

Garden for post ride sunbathing also available. As it's in the mts. 850mts, it's very hot in summer 40ºC+ & very cold in winter -15ºC. Generally dry most of year-if you get a week of rain you're very unlucky.


----------



## mr Mag00 (13 Nov 2009)

CC trip?


----------



## Sunnyspain (18 Nov 2009)

Hi Dayvo-early march is free at present. Over to you. Booked at Easter for cycle club traing camp-they'll be fit for the early season stuff. rest of spring clear at moment.

Come for a week or long weekend-go back with strong legs, well worked lungs & a bottle collection.


----------



## mr Mag00 (18 Nov 2009)

hahahahahaha


----------

